# Deep Water Cultivation



## ivebeencanceled (Sep 18, 2007)

Can someone give me the basic rundown on DWC?

or an articale on it?


----------



## 4ad (Sep 18, 2007)

Here'a a link
https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=61


----------



## Tokecrazy (Sep 19, 2007)

It's very simple.One 5 gal bucket & lid dark in color{black}is the best,One air pump,One 5"net pot,One 4" or 5" air stone and air line,Meduim {rockwool or hydroton}.and the nutr and water.Cut a hole in the top of the bucket lid for the 5" net pot,put the air stone in the bottom and run the air line to the pump.Fill to one inch of the bottom of the net pot with nutr mix.Turn on the air pump and there you go.They will grow big in the bucket.One plant per bucket. PEACE


----------

